# Net send in VB



## fachinder (7. April 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich suche ein Tool womit man in VB eine Nachricht an mehrere andere Rechner schicken kann (Funktion wie Net send).

Weiß jemand bescheid?

gruß Fachinder


----------



## SixDark (7. April 2004)

Hi!

Nutz doch einfach ShellExecute und führe das "net send" damit aus, sollte doch gehen (habs nicht getestet).

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## fachinder (7. April 2004)

Hi,

ich werde das mal ausprobieren.

Gleich mal noch eine Frage: Gibt es ein Tool für Ticker in Visual Basic?
Oder sowas ähnliches?

danke gruß

fachinder


----------



## vbanfaenger (19. April 2004)

Hi, bin noch ein Anfänger und spiel mich gern rum und ich hab mir gedacht ich mach son kleines Net Send Script doch einfach selber doch dadurch ich noch wenig Erfahrung hab weiß ich nicht wo mein Fehler liegt, kann mir wer helfen?


Option Explicit
Dim ip As String
Dim text As String

Private Sub Text1_LostFocus()
    ip = Val(Text1.text)
End Sub
Private Sub Text2_LostFocus()
    text = Val(Text2.text)
End Sub
Private Sub Command1_Click()
    Shell ("net send " & ip & " " & text)
End Sub

Es soll halt so sein wenn man die IP  und den Text einträgt und auf senden klickt das er die Nachricht an den Senden soll!


----------



## Ein_Freund (19. April 2004)

```
ip = Val(Text1.text)
text = Val(Text2.text)
```

Lass' einfach die Val-Funktion weg und dann sollte es funktionieren...


----------



## vbanfaenger (19. April 2004)

jo hab ich gemacht aber geht noch immer nicht und wenn ich "Shell" in MsgBox umbenne um zu sehen was er da an die Konsole schickt schreibt er hin "net send" und sonst nichts.


----------



## SixDark (19. April 2004)

Hi!


```
Private Sub Command1_Click()
  Dim ip As String
  Dim text As String
  ip = Me.Text1.text
  text = Me.Text2.text
  Shell ("net send " & ip & " " & text)
End Sub
```

Also das hab ich grad bei mir eingetippt - und das funktioniert definitiv!
Schau doch mal nach ob Du den Nachrichtendienst auch gestartet hast. (Bei mir ging es nämlich zuerst auch nicht, bis mir einfiel, dass ich den Nachrichtendienst deaktiviert hatte...)

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## Ein_Freund (19. April 2004)

> jo hab ich gemacht aber geht noch immer nicht und wenn ich "Shell" in MsgBox umbenne um zu sehen was er da an die Konsole schickt schreibt er hin "net send" und sonst nichts.


Dann kann es daran liegen, dass Du nicht immer die beiden TextFelder anspricht (mit dem Focus versorgst), da es auf Grund Deiner Programmstruktur notwendig ist...

 Hab's denn jetzt auch mal in den Rechner getippt und es funktioniert definitiv..  *SixDark zustimm*


```
Private Sub cmdSend_Click()

IP = txtIP.Text
Message = txtMessage.Text
    
    Shell ("net send " & IP & Space(1) & Message)

End Sub
```


----------



## vbanfaenger (19. April 2004)

hi, thx es funktioniert! 
Bin noch ein Anfänder deshalb find ich es super das mir hier so Gut geholfen wird obwohl die Fragen für euch sicher dumm klingen. 

Aber ich danke vielmals aber ne letzte Frage hätte ich noch:
Ich hab die "Working Model Edition" von Microsoft Visual Basic und ich würde gerne die Formulare, Moduel etc. die ich in VB schreibe gerne irgendwie in ne Exe Datei Umwandeln, bei der Vollversion in meiner Schule gehts aber bei meiner nicht und nun wollt ich Fragen ob es da irgendeinen Kompiler gibt der das macht wie zB. der "gcc" unter Linux für C Source Codes.

Und ich würde auch gerne wissen wie man Formulare verknüpft, also der Befehl das er auf ein anderes Formular per klick umschaltet, ist sicher auch nicht so schwer für euch aber wie gesagt, bin noch ein Anfänger und für jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## Retlaw (20. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von vbanfaenger _
> *...
> Aber ich danke vielmals aber ne letzte Frage hätte ich noch:
> Ich hab die "Working Model Edition" von Microsoft Visual Basic und ich würde gerne die Formulare, Moduel etc. die ich in VB schreibe gerne irgendwie in ne Exe Datei Umwandeln, bei der Vollversion in meiner Schule gehts aber bei meiner nicht und nun wollt ich Fragen ob es da irgendeinen Kompiler gibt der das macht wie zB. der "gcc" unter Linux für C Source Codes.
> ...


Ja, kompilieren geht halt nur mit der Vollversion.

Mit Formularen arbeiten:
Formularname.Show
Formularname.Hide
Load Formularname
Unload Formularname


----------



## SixDark (20. April 2004)

Hi!

Zum Thema kompilieren muß ich @Retlaw zustimmen, zumindest was VB 6 angeht.
Besorg Dir VB.NET, also das dotnet-Framework (kostenlos bei MS), dann kannst Du auch Programme kompilieren, da der Compiler bei DOTNET ebenfalls kostenlos im Framework enthalten ist.

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## vbanfaenger (20. April 2004)

thx ihr wart mir eine große Hilfe, ich übe nun die ganzen schleifen und wie man auf Datenbänke zugreift und welche benutzt usw.

Aber eine Frage hätte ich noch, ich hab nun auf der Seite von microsoft herum geschaut aber finde das .NET Framework nicht und könnte mir vl. wer den Link dorthin geben? Währ voll Super, thx jetzt schonmal!


----------



## Ein_Freund (20. April 2004)

Guckst Du hier...


----------



## vbanfaenger (20. April 2004)

Hi, jo und sry meine Begriffsstützigkeit aber was soll ich da nun runterladen? *g*
Ich hab mal den ersten genommen aber der geht ja mit 0.9k bei mir runter :/
Ich saug einfach mal


----------



## SixDark (20. April 2004)

Hi!

Du solltest das 2. herunterladen!  ".NET Framework SDK Version 1.1", weil nur in dem SDK sind auch die Compiler dabei und genügend Hilfedateien für den Anfang. Der VB.NET-Compiler heißt übrigens vbc.exe (falls Du ihn dann suchst im Wirrwarr der Ordner...). Für C# ist auch einer dabei, nur so am Rande.
Das Redist.-Package benötigst Du auf den Rechnern, auf denen Du ein fertiges DOTNET-Programm installieren möchtest.

Also, ich hoffe Du hast ne DSL-Flat! Denn das SDK hat ca. 113MByte!

MfG
..::SD::..


----------



## Ein_Freund (20. April 2004)

> Softwareanforderungen
> 
> * Sie müssen Microsoft .NET Framework Redistributable Package, Version 1.1, installieren, bevor Sie Microsoft .NET Framework SDK, Version 1.1, installieren.



Dem zufolge also auch das erste.  1+2 = 134mb.  Hat bei mir ca. 25min gedauert ;-)


----------



## vbanfaenger (20. April 2004)

okay, thx nochmals für die schnelle hilfe, ich sau grad und werd mich melden falls es Probs damit gibt!

PS; Falls es dich interessiert, hab ne Flat ^^


----------



## vbanfaenger (23. April 2004)

Hi, hab schon alles runtergeladen und hab mit den Compiler schon probiert zu Arbeiten aber irgendwie kenn ich mich mit dem net aus.

Wie kann ich nun ein Formular Kompilieren? 

PS: Ich hätte noch ne Frage, wenn ich auf senden geh und es kommt nichts an bekomm ich keine Fehlermeldung oder sonstiges, kann man es auch so machen das man alles in nem eigenen Fenster sieht was im Dos Fenster vor geht? Und kann man auch das so machen das wenn etwas nicht ankommt ein Fehler erscheint? Und wenn ja, wie?


----------



## fachinder (26. April 2004)

Hi Leute,

danke für eure Hilfe. Es .

Jetzt mal trotzdem noch ne Frage: 

Gibt es auch die Möglichkeit die Nachricht gleich an mehrere zu senden?


----------



## Retlaw (26. April 2004)

Ja

```
net help send | more
```


----------



## fachinder (26. April 2004)

Hi Retlaw,

kannst du mir vielleicht ein Beispiel geben? 

Bei mir funktioniert es nicht.

Habe folgendes eingegeben:

Option Explicit
Dim ip As String
Dim text As String

Private Sub Command2_Click()
End
End Sub

Private Sub Text1_LostFocus()
ip = Text1.text
End Sub
Private Sub Text2_LostFocus()
text = Text2.text

End Sub

Private Sub Command1_Click()
  Dim ip As String
  Dim text As String

  ip = Text1.text
  text = Text2.text
  Shell ("net help send | more " & ip & " " & text)

End Sub

danke


----------



## Jiekas (26. April 2004)

Öffne mal die Eingabeaufforderung (Start->Ausführen->"cmd" eintippen->"OK" drücken) und gib da mal den Text von Retlaw ein. Dann siehst du die Hilfe zu dem NET SEND Befehl. Da steht deine Antwort drin.


----------



## fachinder (26. April 2004)

oh man ich dachte ich solle das einfügen. ups

danke bin weiter gekommen

:-( :-( :-(


----------

